# Help Needed



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

We are looking into moving to Spain possibly March/April next year. We did originally want Menorca but you don't get much house for your money over there although it is beautiful. So we are now looking at the mainland but are unsure which area to start. We are looking for a nice area, doesn't have to be near beach, with shops, bars and hospitals/medical facilities close by. Having also read on here about the crime wave in the ex pats estates/areas we would like low crime. Any advise or opinions on this would be very helpful and much appreciated. we are a couple in our early fifties financially independent and not quite ready for the full retirement and wine drinking yet lol. I will be tring to pick everybody's brains about life style, bills ect in later posts lol

Thanks


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Jockboy,

A lot is going to depend on what sort of lifestyle you want to achieve and climate that suits you. As you're aware Spain is a BIG country and the weather varies quite a bit from one part to another.

Our own experience led us to settle just inland on the Med side as the climate is generally not extreme for either cold or heat. We like the coast but bought in a small very Spanish village about 20 mins/half an hour inland.

Community wise we specifically chose to avoid expat concentrated areas (no offence intended) as we wanted to fit in with a Spanish environment - there are pockets of expats within a few miles for socialising when desired .

Hopefully you can narrow your requirements down a bit to get best advice .


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank for your reply sorry I was a bit vague wasn't I. We would be happy in the kind of area/village you have described without extreme temps too. A few shops/bars and medical facilities and bank would be great with hospitals within reach if needed We do not need to work although the opportunity of a little part time would be nice admin or something like. We want to have a garden as we have a dog. A few ex pats around but not over run but a bit of a community and we don't like commercial beach type places. We want to integrate too.Not fussy are we. Any recommendations to help us with our research would be great.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like our village :smile:

Seriously though, there are very many of these typical villages around so you just need to pick your favourite region.

We also have a dog and the rural location is perfect for him - we don't have a garden but we do have terraces as outside space, but wit the campo on our doorstep we consider that to be our 'back yard'.

A clip taken from our roof terrace:





How's your Spanish language? We get by with ours but a long way from fluent but the locals like to practice their newly learnt English on us so we learn from each other.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jockboy said:


> Thank for your reply sorry I was a bit vague wasn't I. We would be happy in the kind of area/village you have described without extreme temps too. A few shops/bars and medical facilities and bank would be great with hospitals within reach if needed We do not need to work although the opportunity of a little part time would be nice admin or something like. We want to have a garden as we have a dog. A few ex pats around but not over run but a bit of a community and we don't like commercial beach type places. We want to integrate too.Not fussy are we. Any recommendations to help us with our research would be great.


Check out Cadiz province / Costa de la Luz, fabulous beaches and countryside, nice climate and everything you need but you get a lot more for your money than on the Mediterranean costas.


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Wouldnt like to cut your grass lol!!! Thanks for the info village looks great. We have just started a BBC online course for the basics am on days of the week now lol. Have you any ideas on the over all cost of living per month ie electric any taxes ect sorry to be a pain but realy do want to get the right!


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info Alcalaina will look into the area have you been there long?


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

jockboy said:


> Wouldnt like to cut your grass lol!!! Thanks for the info village looks great. We have just started a BBC online course for the basics am on days of the week now lol. Have you any ideas on the over all cost of living per month ie electric any taxes ect sorry to be a pain but realy do want to get the right!



Hi Jockboy
I am answering this for Neilmac. Good luck with the language. We did have a personal tutor for twelve weeks before we came out and it certainly helped to have some formal training but a bit like driving you learn more with experience.
As regards the bills. We live quite simply. Mainly we cook at home and food in my opinion still works out cheaper. This of course depends on what and how you like to eat. What you don't tend to get here are 'deals' so I think I actually seems to spend less here. As regards electricity, our house is large and so we only heat what we need. So far this autumn / winter we have not had any heating on. An average winter usage for us is 3/4 gas cylinders 16 ish euros, a load of logs 50 euros and our winter six months electricity was 612 euros. This includes all water cooking and other household appliances. Summer bill are a lot less.
Our household bills IBI (council tax) Basura (rubbish collection) Water comes to less than 500 euros per year. Phone its probably best to check out the Movistar.es website as this will be a guide depending on needs. Our car tax is about 170 euro.

Hope that helps...............


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

PS I forgot you will also think about Insurances, household and car - deals available! I think these maybe a bit dearer than UK but loads of providers to check out.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cost of living depends on your lifestyle. We (three adults, two small dogs and a canary) live quite comfortably on about €650 per month but have no mortgage or rent to pay. We live inland in a village (pop <5000) - photos are in my forum albums.


----------



## amolina88 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Brits Loving Costa Blancaaaa ! *

There are plenty of cheap properties in Costa Blanca area these days, and lots of other Britsh living and visiting the area all year round. Amazing beaches, plenty of choices for socializing, and weather must be the best in the whole of Spain too, as most days are sunny + warm. Talking from personal experience, and loving it :yo:




jockboy said:


> Hi
> 
> We are looking into moving to Spain possibly March/April next year. We did originally want Menorca but you don't get much house for your money over there although it is beautiful. So we are now looking at the mainland but are unsure which area to start. We are looking for a nice area, doesn't have to be near beach, with shops, bars and hospitals/medical facilities close by. Having also read on here about the crime wave in the ex pats estates/areas we would like low crime. Any advise or opinions on this would be very helpful and much appreciated. we are a couple in our early fifties financially independent and not quite ready for the full retirement and wine drinking yet lol. I will be tring to pick everybody's brains about life style, bills ect in later posts lol
> 
> Thanks


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

One thing to add - RENT RENT RENT until you are absolutely sure you are in exactly where you want to be for the next few years. The spanish property market is really slow compared the UK so don't get tied into an area you find doesn't suit you perfectly. A small villa with a garden shouldn't be too expensive to rent and will give you total flexibility to find the area you really feel is home.


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for all your reply's I will learn how to reply individually but for now please accept this lol


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

what about internet,sky and medical insurance I know so much is covered but wouldn't we need medical insurance in addition? god im a pain lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockboy said:


> Thank you for all your reply's I will learn how to reply individually but for now please accept this lol



if you want to reply to an individual post, just click this button at the bottom of the post











jockboy said:


> what about internet,sky and medical insurance I know so much is covered but wouldn't we need medical insurance in addition? god im a pain lol



internet is expensive compared to the UK 

medical..... you might not be covered at all for state healthcare - (unless you either get a contracted job or work as a registered self-employed worker (autónomo) )

if you're not in receipt of a state 'OAP' pension, unless you get here before the end of March next year when the UK stops issuing S1s to non-pensioners (that's the form which gives you access to state healthcare here) then you'll need private health insurance, at least for the first year

the good news is, private health insurance is relatively inexpensive here - if you look through our FAQs thread above, you'll find some comparison websites


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

The Movistar website (this is not the only provider) gives ideas of costs of phone TV and internet services. It will be a guide as everyone's needs are different. We have a phone line. WIFI provided by our village and we don't really have TV (our choice).

Medical Insurance is something you may need to consider and there is a lot of info on here about all that. Things change all the time and research is the only way forward. Good luck it seems a little daunting but the answers are all out there somewhere.


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

you have all been very helpful feel a little less daunted wish us luck we will get there. whats the work ethic like I have a lot of experience in admin/finance but have also done various other work barber/bar/shop/hotel  although would just be looking for a part time job realy to keep me off the wine!!! not desperate for work but nice if available


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockboy said:


> you have all been very helpful feel a little less daunted wish us luck we will get there. whats the work ethic like I have a lot of experience in admin/finance but have also done various other work barber/bar/shop/hotel although would just be looking for a part time job realy to keep me off the wine!!! not desperate for work but nice if available


there are about 6 million here who have a great work ethic... if only there was work.........

since the state support system is pretty much non-existent, they'd LOVE to work!


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow so sorry, talk about wrong word to use I didn't mean work ethic don't know how that happened I meant chances of work or opportunities serves me right for trying to fit a quick question in whilst I was works apologies all.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jockboy said:


> Wow so sorry, talk about wrong word to use I didn't mean work ethic don't know how that happened I meant chances of work or opportunities serves me right for trying to fit a quick question in whilst I was works apologies all.


ahh - I did wonder!

I guess my response answers your question anyway.....


----------

